# SHTF



## Predator556 (Dec 8, 2012)

What's setups do you have planned? Guns, ammo, clothing, ect.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Predator556.

I'm not real clear on what you want to know.


----------



## Predator556 (Dec 8, 2012)

Thank you and just like in case the **** hits then fan around the world wether it be zombies, crazy warfare, ect. Just looking to see if people have a stash of ammo and a favorite gun they would base there survivability on. Just kinda an off topic post. I have a WW vex SS. That I've bought a yhm free float foregrip for attachments. I like the gun a lot and I try stocking up on 5.56 NATO ammunation. I like the heavier 77gr otm stuff.


----------



## marty dabney (Dec 31, 2011)

i have a stock pile of ammo for most of my firearms but not really to defend myself in a shtf senario but because i handload and the components were cheap and i hate not being able to walk downstairs and grab a few boxs when i want to shoot.honestly,i would be more concernd about having things like food,water and other emergency items on hand because most likley the shtf will be that of a natural dissaster,economic crash and things of that sort.ammo is always a good thing to have around because a firearm is useless without it and in the event you need it to protect yourself or whatever it's nice.as far as what firearm i would use that is a matter of opinion.most people say an ar or ak of some sort,some say a high capacity shotgun.talk to 20 people and get that many different answers.i honestly believe no one really knows what the best way to survive in a situation like that because most of us have never lived through a situation like that but regardless you are better off being what some people think is over prepared that not prepared at all.hope i wasn't too long winded.lol


----------



## Predator556 (Dec 8, 2012)

It wasn't too long at all good advice. I wasn't trying to narrow down to just firearms by I like the add about water. Just want people to always be prepared now matter what comes at us in the future.


----------



## Not_Fur_Friendly (Feb 23, 2012)

Welcome to PT. If SHTF, I am like most outdoorsman. I have hunting and fishing skills as well as first aid and camping supplies. I know where shelter and fresh (year round) water is in case I have to bug out. What I would do in case of a long term issue is team up with a bunch of other survivors and wait it out. I bring some special skills to the table so I would be able to show myself as an asset. Im not a "Prepper" but am able to fend for my family if need be. Protection is key but food, water and shelter is a must have to survive. As far as what weapons I would bring with me, thats an easy one....ALL OF THEM.


----------



## Predator556 (Dec 8, 2012)

Ha good answer. I guess I'm a lot like you as far as prepping goes. I don't have everything I need but have all the know how to last what ever happens out with the help of other assets. Good post.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I can't get my wife to prepare for lunch next week let alone SHTF. She'll be dead (zombie) and I'll be off in the woods somewhere with her horse


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm betting she doesn't read the forum right Fred ?


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

My wife is just the opposite, she is always asking me do you have bullets for all your guns ? Do you know how to do this and do that? Of course on the ammo I always say, I need to buy some powder or primers and maybe some more bullets ! LOL

but then when I go shooting she will always ask, are you shooting up all your bullets !! Og course I say no Honey, bullets arent any good if you cant hit what you aim at and she says OK. LOL and thats why weve been married for 45 yrs !!


----------



## Predator556 (Dec 8, 2012)

You guys crack me up! Haha but yeah I would really like to start reloading just tryin to save up for a single stage press kit. My wife hates when I buy ammunition.


----------



## bucksquatch (Nov 21, 2012)

prairiewolf, my girlfriend tells me "shut up, I'm sick of hearing about hunting and fishing", so you're a lucky man.

As for a SHTF scenario, I'd go with MRE's and water of course. But would also be bringing a Ruger 10/22, Glock 17, Benelli Super Nova 12ga, Mosin Nagant (3 or 4 because they are accurate and cheap as s***), Remington 870 20ga, lots of ammo for all including slugs for the shotguns, Cold Steel Machete and a nice hunting knife. I don't own all these guns, I wish I did, this just is my "I'll die before you take my home and hurt my family" list excluding specifics such as gun accesories and exact ammo specs.


----------



## bucksquatch (Nov 21, 2012)

Since this is a what if scenario I also forgot to add a Bear Anarchy compound bow with at least 100 or so arrows tipped with Rage Broadheads for when it needs to be quiet :really:

that's alot of hardware I listed off hahaha


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

ok i am like alot of you folks,i like to be prepared

but what good are your firearms going to be once you run out of powder,primers,bullets ?

remember if t SHTF these are limited supply items,i.e. once what you have is gone there will be no more stores to go purchase the needed supplies to keep making amo.

me i am only slightly worried about fending off other folks who want to take what i have i.e. food and water supplies

as far as weapons,not worried about stock piling them or amo

nature has already done that for

every thing i need to survive i can find in nature

food,water,shelter and weapons are all out there just waiting to be used(if you have the know how and skills to use them)

me i know what plants are safe to eat in my area. rocks can be made in to very efficient blades and points,trees into bows,plants into cordage and for food.animals for food and clothing and shelter,other woods for arrow shafts,fire starting etc etc.the list goes on for ever.

one just has to get back to their primal being (inside all of us) and there is no need to stock pile to survive.

trust me on this for i am a primal being, a modern day cave man as it were


----------



## marty dabney (Dec 31, 2011)

sneakygroundbuzzard said:


> ok i am like alot of you folks,i like to be prepared
> 
> but what good are your firearms going to be once you run out of powder,primers,bullets ?
> 
> ...


sorry but i have to respectfuly dissagree in the sense that not everyone can go back to the primal way of living off of the land,the population won't allow it.there is just to many people concentrated in small areas that if we have a shtf situation where we have to resort to that people who are fighting for survival would most likley be willing to take your life to survive if need be so it goes back to the old saying about bringing a knife to a gunfight.as far as finding reloading supplies i don't think i personally will ever go through what i have in a lifetime.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

+ in a possible STHF you might not be able to eat anything in nature as it's contaminated (think radiation or biological)

Just a thought.

Don, no she doesn't read ANY forums lol. Unless you count FB. :look:


----------



## cherokee96 (Jan 4, 2013)

I dont have a whole lot stockpiled, just my 3 shtf guns and a toteable amount of ammo and the same quantities go for food and water. however, a cache of "live off the land/forager" knowledge and wisdom, along with a warrior/raider mentality goes a long way. 
Staying in place with massive supply caches only works til a group larger/meaner than yours finds you and kills you for what you have. For this reason i choose to be mobile, knowledgeable, and maintain the warrior/raider mentality in a shtf scenario. I can find what i need along the way when i run out and if need be, fight to obtain it. 
Whole races of people at one point lived generations upon generations that way....so can I


----------



## cherokee96 (Jan 4, 2013)

Sorry about that rant, i didn't realize how long winded that was til after i posted.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

You're absolutely correct. Even castles get stormed and overtaken.


----------



## blugrass (Oct 18, 2011)

In my opinion you can't have too much ammo. Ammo will be better than cash if the shtf. Ammo can be traded for anything you are short of.

I am almost constantly reloading ammo and buying up .22 ammo whenever I can find it.


----------



## airman (Mar 10, 2013)

My idea would be to have a 5.56 and 7.62 in rifle and 9mm and 45acp in handgun as these are all us military rounds and hopefully we will have ammo available. But to be on the safe side I would also have a decent muzzle loader as you can shoot pretty much anything out of one if need be including rocks. Just my thoughts on this subject.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I am trying to keep all Sh!t away from fans.....


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

For normal stuff my cammo is tan or white and food is put up each year and can go for a long time without any help or trouble that is unneeded. One of the most time needed things is salt and pepper, mostly salt to chur out meat and veggies.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You should hurry and buy that x-bow I hear that Colofornia is going to limit the quiver capacity.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

And they should. Anybody can just go buy one off the shelf with no background check whatsoever. They are quiet and deadly and COULD be used in a mass shooting.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

yotepill, i like your thoughts on bows/arrows during a shtf situation

however any modern bow that has fiberglass,wheels etc has potential for failure.and then they are garbage

not to mention the arrows,carbon arrows are great.but hit a rock and they crack and are garbage,aluminum arrows bend and are junk

i would recomend learning how to make primitive bows/arrows/strings/knapped arrow heads

all items for these can be found in nature,even during a shtf scenario

if you wreck one you can just make another,it doesnt take that long to make a simple bow once you learn how.

they are not as picky on arrow spine as modern bows are,as far as accuracy goes.they are just as deadly as modern archery gear,alot quiter than modern archery gear is.

if these items werent effective,we as a creature of this planet would never have survived this long.these items were used for many milenia before modern weapons were invented

ive said it before and still stick by it.

i can be lost in the woods with out anything modern and survive.

i have the skills needed to make all these items,along with making fire from nothing more than 2 sticks,i know how to forage,how to purify water without anything modern etc etc etc

not that i want to be lost or stranded without anything,but if it happens i will survive the situation

dont get me wrong,i do have enough modern things like rifles,handguns,ammo,wheelie bows etc to take with me if needed,but once your ammo is gone or things get damaged and become unusable then what?

in a shtf scenario,one must be prepaired for all things to happen even if it means going back to stone age technologies to survive


----------



## airman (Mar 10, 2013)

Yotepill, I understand what you are saying and agree with what you are saying as I also spent 8 yrs in uncle sams canoe club. However , I think our brothers in arms would not leave us stranded and in the event any of our military forces did fall we would have the ability to pick up their ammo provided we have a firearm in that cal. I also have a 12 ga., 3 22 handguns, 2 22 rifles, a tenpoint crossbow and an ak47 to go with my other firearms.I know the importance of being able to travel light and fast and it would be imposible to carry all the above mentioned firearms if you had to bug out. But if you plan on standing your ground it would be good to have at least one of each of the calibers I have mentioned. I hope and pray this will not happen in my lifetime or my kids, but you never know. That is one reason all my kids and my wife know how to use and care for a firearm.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I would hope I'll never have to decide, but if I have to move out it'll likely be with my 22 rifle and pistol and my longbow.

I can only carry so much.


----------

